# angeln 225 ? wo und wie lernen?



## Sefertine (2. Juli 2007)

huhu...

bin seit kurzem angler mit 225 skill aber komme nicht weiter weil ich nicht den geringsten plan hab, wo ich weiterlernen kann...
da gibts doch sicher ne questreihe oder? wo geht die denn los?

danke schonmal für die antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (2. Juli 2007)

Nat Pagle, Theramore.


----------



## Gnar'kol (2. Juli 2007)

Der gute Mann hockt auf einer kleinen Insel und gibt dir ne Quest. Bissken fischen gehen, bissken Fische sammeln, Fische zurückbringen und Skill bekommen. 

Wo genau Nat Pagle steht kann ich nicht sagen, aber dafür gibbet ja Datenbanken.


----------



## Noemi (2. Juli 2007)

btw Suchfunktion FTW!! 
und hier, sieh mal, ein sticky!! 
führt dann hierher 



			
				Highlander schrieb:
			
		

> you should now have level 225 fishing and level 225 cooking. If your not level 35 yet, then this is as far as you can go. If you are level 35+ then you have a quest to complete before you can continue.
> Requirements: Level 35, 225 Fishing.
> 
> You need to go and find Nat Pagle in Dustwallow Marsh. He is standing on a small island to the West of Theramore (58,60). He'll ask you to catch four rare fishes for him. This quest is actually really easy and the only hard part is the amount of travelling involved. The fish you need to catch are:
> ...



Nat Pagle steht hier. 
Die Quest ist übrigens "Nat Pagle, Extremangler"

MfG, Noemi


----------



## Fendulas (3. Juli 2007)

Der Nat Pagle Extremangler Quest ist aber nur verfügbar für Hordis ;-) die bekommen ja danach auch die Angel mit +30 Skill.

Ich glaub Allianz ist eig. nur Buch kaufen und fertig. Oder vllt kleiner Quest, der müsste dann aber auch bei Nat anfangen.


----------



## Isegrim (3. Juli 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> Der Nat Pagle Extremangler Quest ist aber nur verfügbar für Hordis ;-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (3. Juli 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> Der Nat Pagle Extremangler Quest ist aber nur verfügbar für Hordis ;-) die bekommen ja danach auch die Angel mit +30 Skill.
> 
> Ich glaub Allianz ist eig. nur Buch kaufen und fertig. Oder vllt kleiner Quest, der müsste dann aber auch bei Nat anfangen.




bitte nur schreiben, wenn man auch ahnung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





    * Originalname: Nat Pagle, Angler Extreme
** Fraktion: Beide*
    * Startet bei: Nat Pagle
    * Abzugeben bei: Nat Pagle


----------



## Fendulas (3. Juli 2007)

JohnDoe_JohnDoe schrieb:


> bitte nur schreiben, wenn man auch ahnung hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Entschuldige dass ich so voreilig war. Ich war mir da ziemlich sicher, weil ich ihn nämlich nicht annehmen konnte als ich den benötigten Skill hatte. Ich habs durch n Buch gelernt...naja..
Aber ich hab noch nie n Allianzler mit dem Nat Pagles Extramangler [irgendeine Zahl] gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceterispar (4. Juli 2007)

Die Angel gibts nicht von Nat Pagle sondern bei einer Quest im Hinterland im Hordestützpunkt - wie es bei Allys ausschaut k. A. ... dabei muss man meine ich eine Elite Schildkröte dort am Oststrand töten.


----------



## Fendulas (4. Juli 2007)

Ceterispar schrieb:


> Die Angel gibts nicht von Nat Pagle sondern bei einer Quest im Hinterland im Hordestützpunkt - wie es bei Allys ausschaut k. A. ... dabei muss man meine ich eine Elite Schildkröte dort am Oststrand töten.


Ok, sie ist nicht von Nat Pagle, trägt aber den Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hordenquest ist "Schnappkiefer, Alta!", da muss man weiß nicht wieviele Schildkröten da am Strand im Hinterland töten. Der Folgequest oder weiß nicht ist Gammerita, Alta!, steht keine Belohnung hinter und ist *nur* für Horde.

Allies: nicht diese Angel. Skill durch http://wow.buffed.de/?q=6607


----------



## T595 (4. Juli 2007)

Sefertine schrieb:


> huhu...
> 
> bin seit kurzem angler mit 225 skill aber komme nicht weiter weil ich nicht den geringsten plan hab, wo ich weiterlernen kann...
> da gibts doch sicher ne questreihe oder? wo geht die denn los?
> ...


Also nach Theramore, dann links richtung Festland schwimmen, Vor dem Festland kleinere Inselgruppen . Dort suchen(so die mittlere)


----------



## capillo (8. Juli 2007)

huhu

hab auch den skill 225 aber der net pagels gibt mir leider kein quest hab schon alles abgesucht.. kann mir wer vielleicht weiter helfen??? ach ja bin bei der horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (8. Juli 2007)

Du bist mindestens Level 35 und hast Angeln 225? Nat Pagle gibt dir trotzdem keine Quest, wenn du mit ihm sprichst?
Alternativ kannst du dich als Hordler an Lumak in Orgrimmar wenden. Er gibt dir die Quest, Nat Pagle aufzuschen. Diese Quest ist aber keine Bedingung oder Vorquest für Nats, sie soll lediglich erleichtern herauszufinden, wohin man überhaupt muß.

Erfüllst du alle Bedingungen und geben dir weder Lumak noch Nat eine Quest, wende dich an einen GM und schildere dein Problem.


----------



## capillo (8. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Du bist mindestens Level 35 und hast Angeln 225? Nat Pagle gibt dir trotzdem keine Quest, wenn du mit ihm sprichst?
> Alternativ kannst du dich als Hordler an Lumak in Orgrimmar wenden. Er gibt dir die Quest, Nat Pagle aufzuschen. Diese Quest ist aber keine Bedingung oder Vorquest für Nats, sie soll lediglich erleichtern herauszufinden, wohin man überhaupt muß.
> 
> Erfüllst du alle Bedingungen und geben dir weder Lumak noch Nat eine Quest, wende dich an einen GM und schildere dein Problem.




huhu

mhh also lvl 35 bin ich definitiv drüber^^ angel 225 jo hab ich auch.. lumak in og sagt mir das ich diesen typ auf suchen soll richtig.. aber der gibt mir kein quest skill oder sonstiges^^

naja nen gm konnt mir auch nicht wirklich helfen.. kommt immer nur....   ....versuchs später noch mal.....
ja toll ich versuchs ja schon seit drei oder vier tagen später^^


----------



## Ceterispar (14. Juli 2007)

Man benötigt entweder lvl 40 oder 45 ... ich meine früher war es mal 35, aber wurde angehoben.


----------



## nitro76 (29. Juni 2008)

Ceterispar schrieb:


> Man benötigt entweder lvl 40 oder 45 ... ich meine früher war es mal 35, aber wurde angehoben.




angehoben? aus welchen grund? alter laber ncith wenst keinplan hast....

lvl 35 in den düstermarschen bei den 2 kleinen zwillingsinseln...

mfg nitro

ps: erst denken dan posten


----------



## Allasa (29. Juni 2008)

nitro76 schrieb:


> angehoben? aus welchen grund? alter laber ncith wenst keinplan hast....
> 
> lvl 35 in den düstermarschen bei den 2 kleinen zwillingsinseln...
> 
> ...




Mit Lvl 35 wird die Quest aber anstrengend


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Juni 2008)

ist ab lvl 35. aber wenn man nicht wirklich IMBA ist, dann kann man es vergessen.
ich habs mit lvl 35 gemacht; habs allein versucht und bin mit meinem dicken orc-krieger kläglich gescheitert.
mit zwei weiteren gildenkollegen nochmal versucht, hat wunderbar geklappt. 
später dann nen gildenkollegen in die scherbenwelt geschickt, der hat mir da dieses buch für skill 300- 375 besorgt. 
und immer dran denken^^ köder mitnehmen


----------



## Meredith (29. Juni 2008)

Mit 35 muss man 1-2 Tode pro Fisch in Kauf nehmen. Es gibt aber für jeden Ort spezielle Stellen, wo man ganz ohne Mobs angeln kann.

Und denkt daran, beim laufen in Gebieten mit höherem Level, immer schön die Wege benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

